# Paph. parishii



## atlantis (May 22, 2013)

First flowering in this multi growth plant so we'll have to wait just a bit more to see how the flowers are.
It´ll have 4 flowers (I think the last mini-bract won´t give a 5th one). I´m very satisfied with the flower count, though.

Hope U like it!

(I apologize for the sticks, but this is a quite big plant and I need to keep it as straight as I can if I want to grow more plants than this one in my small growing area)


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 22, 2013)

Congrats! I killed mine last year (I guess it was too wet).


----------



## jjkOC (May 22, 2013)

I look forward to seeing your parishii in full bloom! I am patiently waiting mine to mature another growth.


----------



## Susie11 (May 23, 2013)

Can't see anything but I shall look forward to the bloom pics when they arrive. I am waiting for my single growth to produce another growth so I have a looong wait before I shall see any blooms on mine.


----------



## Trithor (May 23, 2013)

I am looking forward to your pictures. It has been a while since I last saw one in bloom.


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2013)

Pretty exciting. How big is the plant?


----------



## Heather (May 24, 2013)

Love parishii!


----------



## atlantis (May 26, 2013)

Thank you all for comment.



Linus_Cello said:


> Congrats! I killed mine last year (I guess it was too wet).


*Linus*: I like to let it almost dry before watering again. I do the same in other epiphytic species (lowii and villosum) and they´re doing quite well with this watering schedule.



Rick said:


> Pretty exciting. How big is the plant?


*Rick*: It has 1 old but non-flowered growth + the flowering growth + another mature and non-flowered growth + 2 young growths (one of them was damaged during the transport and I think it won´t develop, but the other one is growing FAST).
I´ll try to take a picture of the entire plant when in flower.

*jjkOC*, *Susie*: hold on! I hope you can show your plants in flower soon


----------



## Trithor (May 27, 2013)

Yoweeee, nice plant! Can't wait to see the flowers


----------



## atlantis (Jun 8, 2013)

An update of the plant.

I couldn´t be more satisfied.

Hope you like it.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not a multi guy but that one is a beauty and could live with me any time.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 8, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been trying to resist this particular multi... You're making it hard for me!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 8, 2013)

That is very good, I would be very happy to own that.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 8, 2013)

:drool::drool::drool:GORGEOUS!!! Great photo! ..... Now I'm gonna go show this to my parishii!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 8, 2013)

The color on the backside of the pouch is crazy! I don't recall ever seeing that much maroon on a parishii pouch. The dorsal is like, prefect for this species! Excellent clone.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't know because of your excellent photo or just because your flower is outstanding, but in fact this one is the most beautiful parishii what I have ever seen! Great job!!!!


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 8, 2013)

That is a beauty! Wow, I must get mine into bloom by any means necessary!!


----------



## TDT (Jun 8, 2013)

Gorgeous! I especially love the stripes in the middle part of the sepals, as the color transitions from cream to purple. Fabulous photo.


----------



## emydura (Jun 8, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> I don't know because of your excellent photo or just because your flower is outstanding, but in fact this one is the most beautiful parishii what I have ever seen! Great job!!!!



I agree. The colour combination is beautiful. I love the contrast of the dorsal with the dark petals.


----------



## Secundino (Jun 8, 2013)

Great plant, almost perfect flower and lovely photo, too. Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 8, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> :drool::drool::drool:GORGEOUS!!! Great photo! ..... Now I'm gonna go show this to my parishii!





dodidoki said:


> I don't know because of your excellent photo or just because your flower is outstanding, but in fact this one is the most beautiful parishii what I have ever seen! Great job!!!!





TDT said:


> Gorgeous! I especially love the stripes in the middle part of the sepals, as the color transitions from cream to purple. Fabulous photo.





emydura said:


> I agree. The colour combination is beautiful. I love the contrast of the dorsal with the dark petals.





Secundino said:


> Great plant, almost perfect flower and lovely photo, too. Congrats!


Total agreement here!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 8, 2013)

Very nice flower and excellent photo!:clap:

Ramon


----------



## Stone (Jun 8, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Parishii is one of those species I simply don't see that often anymore. It may not be one of the high profile multiflorals like roth, sander, and stonei, but it definitely has a lot of charm, that's for sure. Very interesting and lovely flowers.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 8, 2013)

Definitely another paph that should be much more available. While not as easy as its relatives haynaldianum and lowii, it's still a bloomable plant for the average paph grower.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 9, 2013)

I like a lot :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## atlantis (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank U all for the comments.



Bob in Albany said:


> I'm not a multi guy but that one is a beauty and could live with me any time.


Me neither *Bob*, but there are some multis I HAD TO GROW and this one is one of these.



The Mutant said:


> I've been trying to resist this particular multi... You're making it hard for me!


*The Mutant*: just give up and get one of these. 



SlipperKing said:


> The color on the backside of the pouch is crazy! I don't recall ever seeing that much maroon on a parishii pouch. The dorsal is like, prefect for this species! Excellent clone.


*Rick*: the maroon colouration on the backside of the pouch was very surprising for me too. Before the first flower opened I was a bit worried about the dorsal stance because I´ve seen lots of _P. parishii_ and _P. dianthum_ with twisted dorsal sepals (I think it´s more usual in these species than in others). Fortunately mine has turned out to be a good boy.



mrhappyrotter said:


> It may not be one of the high profile multiflorals like roth, sander, and stonei


*mrhappyrotter*: that´s EXACTLY what I like of this specie. It has "something" different from most of other multis.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 9, 2013)

atlantis said:


> *The Mutant*: just give up and get one of these.


I know, I really should... Oh look, Popow has one BS and I'm going to order a delenatii vinicolor for my friend... Whoops, a parishii accidentally slipped into the basket. :rollhappy:


----------



## atlantis (Jun 10, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> I know, I really should... Oh look, Popow has one BS and I'm going to order a delenatii vinicolor for my friend... Whoops, a parishii accidentally slipped into the basket. :rollhappy:



Well...you must have a HUGE basket for a BS parishii!!

Try to keep it on the dry side.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 10, 2013)

atlantis said:


> Well...you must have a HUGE basket for a BS parishii!!
> 
> Try to keep it in the dry side.


No basket for this parishii I'm afraid, but I'll try to keep it on the dry side.


----------



## chrismende (Jun 11, 2013)

What a fantastic photo and plant! I have three but I think I will need to wait another year or two for bloom. I'll take your advice and try to grow them a bit dryer than my other multis. I did rot out a new growth on one a year or so ago.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 11, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> No basket for this parishii I'm afraid, but I'll try to keep it on the dry side.


I've changed my mind, since the website that had the osmosis filter, also had cheap net pots, so I bought three of them and thought I should pot the parishii in one (if it fits). It's not basket, but the second best thing I guess.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 11, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> I've changed my mind, since the website that had the osmosis filter, also had cheap net pots, so I bought three of them and thought I should pot the parishii in one (if it fits). It's not basket, but the second best thing I guess.



I am sure the reference was to the size of your shopping basket?
Having said that, I am sure that basket culture is the way to gooke:


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 11, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I am sure the reference was to the size of your shopping basket?
> Having said that, I am sure that basket culture is the way to gooke:


Hehe, whoops! I probably was... I blame the fact that I was dead on my feet and had the beginning of a migraine coming on (I posted about one third of my Phal collection that I have sold off, and it took such a long time to unpot them, pack them, and post them that I thought it was never going to end...).

I think it can't hurt at least. I want to give my parishii the best start possible, so I really do hope it has a decent root system.


----------



## atlantis (Jun 11, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I am sure the reference was to the size of your shopping basket?



Yes, it was. :rollhappy:


----------



## raymond (Jun 11, 2013)

very nice flowers


----------



## atlantis (Jun 20, 2013)

Rick said:


> How big is the plant?



The PIC I promised. The longest leaves are about 38-40 cm in length and 5 cm in width.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 20, 2013)

lovely healthy plant


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 20, 2013)

Stunning blooms! Love the color.

Well photographed!


----------

